# How true!



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

How true are these! LOL!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Love the imilk one! :laugh: That's why we milk into a cup!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I giggled at that one too :laugh: 

My girls know better then to kick the milk over lol!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

I need a couple of new t-shirts.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ thought the same thing lol! 

They actually were iPod covers I was looking at lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

:laugh: Too funny!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

This has always been my fav. The Imilk one reminds me of the new goat I am leasing.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I have liked that one too.

Who are you leasing? Sarah said you were leasing one of theirs..


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Yes I am leasing Hyacinth







. Some one else in our club is leasing May Day







then some one else is leasing Rosemary.







Sarah is going to Hopkinton fair with us and spending the nights inthe camper with us!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Cool 

Rosemary is out of Daffodil right?


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

I don't know I think so but I will have to check. The are all nice goat but need working with.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I think she is.. She's a yearling right? I remember that they showed her last year at Barnstable...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

What's Hyacinth's udder like?


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

At first it was small but it is getting bigger. Rosemary is a yearling. Was she acting up cuz when ever I walk her she jumps up on me but I have to work on her for the person how is showing her.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That's good.. Is she a ff?

I don't know.. I didn't go to that show.. It was the weekend after startham and I was really worn out.. And didn't feel up to the long drive there and back and then spending the night out... And I wouldn't have been showing any of my goats so there wasn't much incentive to go.. 

Are they staying at your place?


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Yes this is her first year.
Yes they are at my place.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I like the "It's a goat thing" I need that on a t-shirt!!


----------

